# Eso lo será usted!



## Sylphadora

Ciao di nuovo? Sapete se si dice in italiano "quello lo sarà Lei" per dire "eso lo será usted!". È una discussione e una persona insulta l'altra, e la seconda persona responde la prima (o *alla* prima?): "quello lo sarà Lei". Si danno del Lei.


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Ciao di nuovo? Sapete se si dice in italiano "quello lo sarà Lei" per dire "eso lo será usted!". È una discussione e una persona insulta l'altra, e la seconda persona risponde la prima (o *alla* prima?): "quello lo sarà Lei". Si danno del Lei.


 
Veo que las personas se tratan de usted, entonces yo diría así:
X lo sarà lei (o Lei), donde X corresponde al término al que se hace referencia. 
Te hago unos ejemplos: _stupido lo sarà lei, ignorante lo sarà lei._

Y creo que se puede también quitar el "lo": _stupido sarà lei._


----------



## Sylphadora

E non c'è una forma di dirlo senza dire il insulto? È una conversazione telefonica e solo si sente quello che dico io. Pottrebe dire un insulto, ma penso che è molto più divertente se ciascuno si imagina quello che vuole.


----------



## Sylphadora

irene.acler said:


> Visto que las personas se tratan de usted, entonces yo (lo) diría así:
> X lo sarà lei (o Lei), donde X corresponde al término al que se hace referencia.
> Te pongo unos ejemplos: _stupido lo sarà lei, ignorante lo sarà lei._
> 
> Y creo que se puede también quitar el "lo": _stupido sarà lei._



Me gusta hacer de profa. Je je je!! XD


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias por las correcciones!

Bueno, creo que sí, que puedes decirlo también sin el insulto. Probablemente "quello/questo lo sarà lei" está bien...pero a ver qué dicen los otros también!


----------



## Sylphadora

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias por las correcciones!



Prego!!  Mi piace fare la professoressa!! XD



irene.acler said:


> Bueno, creo que sí, que puedes decirlo también sin el insulto. Probablemente "quello/questo lo sarà lei" está bien...pero a ver qué dicen los otros también!



Grazie per la tua risposta!! ^^


----------



## azulines

quizaz se pueda decir "lo sara' lei ! "   pero no se usa  
a veces hay alguien que contesta:
rispedisco le accuse (l'offesa) al mittente


----------



## Sylphadora

azulines said:


> quizás se pueda decir "lo sara' lei ! "   pero no se usa
> a veces hay alguien que contesta:
> rispedisco le accuse (l'offesa) al mittente



Grazie per la tua risposta!!


----------



## irene.acler

Pero, "rispedisco le accuse al mittente" es más formal, en mi opinión, o se dice en tono irónico.

Cuando tratamos de tú, por ejemplo, se puede tranquilamente decir: 
A: sei proprio uno stupido!
B: questo lo sarai te! / stupido lo sarai te!


----------



## azulines

d'accordo su tutto tranne che sull'uso di "questo"

o dici 
lo sarai te 
oppure
stupido sarai tu


----------



## Sylphadora

Perché si dice "lo sarai *te*" e non "lo sarai *tu*"?? :? Non l'ho studiato a classe.


----------



## azulines

nella lingua parlata  si usano entrambi 
puoi usare te ma anche tu


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, por aquí decimos también "questo lo sarai te", pero en fin, será un regionalismo entonces!

Sylphadora, se usa "te" porque en este caso es un complemento objeto, y el pronombre objeto es "te". Por otro lado "tu" es el pronombre sujeto.


----------



## irene.acler

azulines said:


> nella lingua parlata si usano entrambi
> puoi usare te ma anche tu


 
Sí, pero en lo escrito yo pondría sólo "te".


----------



## azulines

de donde eres irene?


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola, yo soy toscana donde se usa mucho TE. Entonces hablando yo diría "Stupido sarai te!" pero si lo escribo (bueno, no sé adonde ) pongo "Stupido sarai tu!". Como digo siempre, no me acuerdo de las reglas gramaticales, pero las uso.
Ciao!
Silvia.

P.S. *Azulines*, ricordati di usare sempre le maiuscole e la punteggiatura, prima che la nostra moderatrice ti corregga ogni singolo post con un imperativo_ Regla 22!_


----------



## kolya97

A Roma diciamo "stupido ci sarai te".


----------



## azulines

s10975 said:


> P.S. *Azulines*, ricordati di usare sempre le maiuscole e la punteggiatura, prima che la nostra moderatrice ti corregga ogni singolo post con un imperativo_ Regla 22!_


Ti ringrazio! es que soy nuevo de aqui y no sabia de las reglas.


----------



## Silvia10975

Eheh, *Kolya*, io quasi quasi lo cambierei con: "_stupido CE SARAI!_"  Porterò i tuoi saluti alla capitale...
E, *Azulines*, non preoccuparti, capita spesso all'inizio (anche dopo il punto esclamativo metti la maiuscola però ).
Ciao a tutti!
Silvia.


----------



## azulines

Bene! Vorra' dire che ne approfitterò anche per correggere gli svarioni che faccio anche in italiano. Non si finisce mai di imparare.  Hasta luego a todos
desde Roma !!!!!!!
Carmelo.


----------



## Sylphadora

azulines said:


> de dónde eres irene?



Ricorda che il "dónde" della domanda è accentuato!!


----------



## Sylphadora

azulines said:


> Ti ringrazio! es que soy nuevo de aquí y no sabía de las reglas.



Ti raccomando di scrivere sempre gli accenti, forsi un'altro giorno stai scrivendo qualcosa importante e ti dimentichi di scriverli!!


----------



## xeneize

Hola, sólo para decir que en Cerdeña "te" no se usa nunca, _tu_ nomás.
Y luego, veo que a algunos no los acaba de convencer esto del "quello sarà lei", pero les puedo decir que acá es lo más normal y correcto, sin dudas.
Si alguien me ofende, y no quiero recalcar o repetir la ofensa, lo pongo sin ella, por ejemplo: "sei uno stupido!" "quello (no "questo") sarai tu!".
En fin, muy parecido al español, Sylpha 
chau


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti! 

Vorrei aggiungere che, secondo me, come ipotizzavano alcuni di voi, è possibile rispondere senza ripetere l'insulto.
Ad esempio:
-Sei uno stupido!
-Lo sarai tu!

o anche:

-Sei un ignorante!
-Ma lo sarai tu!

Non saprei dire se grammaticalmente lascino a desiderare, sicuramente però nella lingua parlata sono risposte plausibili.

BB.


----------

